# Idea on how much we can collect for a rescue



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm in - at least $50...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am in for $50...


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I can donate $10-$20. Every bit counts, right? I wish I had more to pitch in! And transportation to get her if need be!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Every bit does count!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LibbysMom said:


> I can donate $10-$20. Every bit counts, right? I wish I had more to pitch in! And transportation to get her if need be!


Yup, it certainly does


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Please see the "It's Too Late" thread...


----------

